
House expected to vote on search and browsing privacy this week - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/browsing-and-search-history-protections-gain-momentum-in-the-house/
======
notadog
Specifically, this is about the Section 215 provision of the Patriot Act. The
EFF published a piece on why it needs reform earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23318184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23318184)

